# How I recovered



## Kangaroo (May 1, 2014)

Hi guys, I had dp for at least 4 months. The first thing I can say that it is a gradual process and you won't know it happening.

I got my DP from smoking Marijuana from peer pressure. I can say going through this experience has taught me a lot and made me into a stronger person. So there is some benefits of this, believe it or not and try to look at the positive side.

I recovered by going to a physiologist and taking 10mg of lexapro. The lexapro's stopped me from having panic attacks after 4 weeks after that I still had the brain fog and derealization/dissociation. I took all sort of vitamins so I can't tell you which ones helped me the most.

I took:

Multi-vits

iron supplements

potassium supplements

magnesium supplements

fish oil tablets.

I can say that my parents support helped me a lot, I scared my mother the first time I had a panic attack which I wish I hadn't scared her. Working was also a help, keeping my mind of things and I have came out of feeling like shit, to feeling great and having a new car that I had wanted ever since I was a little kid.

There is so much more I can add, so feel free to ask questions and I hope I can help some of you recover too.

The main things I can say to avoid is:

1) Weed or any other stimulant this includes caffeine, alcohol and etc.

2) Googling for solutions/stories/diagnosing yourself this definitely did not help me.


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

Kangaroo said:


> Hi guys, I had dp for at least 4 months. The first thing I can say that it is a gradual process and you won't know it happening.
> 
> I got my DP from smoking Marijuana from peer pressure. I can say going through this experience has taught me a lot and made me into a stronger person. So there is some benefits of this, believe it or not and try to look at the positive side.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this hope and advice...question...did you suffer from existential thoughts as well?


----------



## Kangaroo (May 1, 2014)

Manof_theFuture said:


> Thank you for this hope and advice...question...did you suffer from existential thoughts as well?


I'm not sure what you mean,

but I was always thinking I was going to die, this is not real, I need to get out of this dream, thinking someone else had taken control of my body etc.


----------



## sharp (Nov 20, 2014)

Did the lexapro completely take away your anxiety? How long did it take to fully have its effect? What time did it take for the DR to diminish? Thanx


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

Existential thoughts are just those, thoughts about your existence, am i real? IS this happening? They are very common with dp/dr. Im glad to hear you've recovered however I must say what works for one does not always work for others. Not trying to put s negative spin on things it's just the reality of it all. I agree with your advice to keep your mind busy and go through therapy. Those are the two main things to battle dp/dr. Idle hands are he Devils playground after all.


----------

